# Scrolling problem



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have an iMac with OS x 10.7.5. The problem occurs when I try to scroll. Sometimes it scrolls smoothly, other times it does not. Occasionally it will not scroll.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What are you using to scroll? A mouse, trackpad, cursor holding scroll bar?


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

I am using an Apple wireless mouse.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it the Magic Mouse or the one with the integrated scroll ball?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Headrush said:


> Is it the Magic Mouse or the one with the integrated scroll ball?


It's a wireless so it shouldn't have any scroll ball.



fabrizio28 said:


> I have an iMac with OS x 10.7.5. The problem occurs when I try to scroll. Sometimes it scrolls smoothly, other times it does not. Occasionally it will not scroll.


Might be weak batteries, my magic mouse won't work at times. Only after I tap it against the desk, it comes back to work.


----------



## bracknell2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

scrolling problem is about your mouse problem or chane your hardware setting.

raid recovery


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tompatrick said:


> It's a wireless so it shouldn't have any scroll ball.


The Apple Mighty Mouse came in a wireless version and does have a scroll ball.
They are notorious for getting dirty and scrolling to stop working.

The inconsistent scroll behaviour sounds exactly like the symptoms you see. If your lucky you can use some sticky tape and roll the ball on the tape.
I had to open mine to clean it fully. (required gluing bottom clip back on)


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the Apple Magic Mouse. There is no scroll ball.The batteries were replaced recently.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have other bluetooth devices?
Is it just the scroll that is affected or does the entire mouse become unresponsive at times?

I use the Magic Mouse as my primary input device and I use to see the same problem, but wasn't 100% sure the cause.
Even when battery strength said 35%-40% I would see the problem occasionally.

Last year I switched to Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable batteries (apparently good brand) and haven't see the problem return.

If you hold the option key and highlight the bluetooth icon in the menu bar (you have to enable that in bluetooth system preferences), what is the battery level and the RSSI level?


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sometimes the scroll does not work and the mouse does not respond. Both the mouse and keyboard batteries are at 100%. Perhaps I am experiencing interference from other devices. I am going to move the computer to another location to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

Moving the mac to another location has not resolved the problem. Mail stops responding to mouse clicks in Lion


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try this: http://macs.about.com/od/tipstricks/qt/Fix-Magic-Mouse-Disconnects.htm

If that doesn't help Apple has some Hardware Bluetooth tools that can monitor signal strength, interference, etc.
I'll have to look for the link again but I think it was part of the developer tools.


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

If the battery connection is defective I will not be able to navigate the pointer. However, in my case the pointer can be moved but there is no response to clicks in Mail. Other than Mail the pointer is operative.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So this only happens in Apple Mail?

So when you said


> Sometimes the scroll does not work and the mouse does not respond.


you mean just the click and/or scroll?

Is your keyboard also bluetooth?


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, it only happens in Mail. Both click and scroll do not function in Apple Mail. The keyboard is a bluetooth.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

fabrizio28 said:


> Yes, it only happens in Mail. Both click and scroll do not function in Apple Mail. The keyboard is a bluetooth.


I'm at a lose as to why this would only happen in Mail.

Only other suggestion I would add would be to run */Applications/Utilities/Console* and click *Show Log List* and then select *All Messages*
Leave this window open and running when you are in Mail and when the problem occurs see if you see and applicable warnings or errors messages that might help.

It's just seems very odd that Mail would be the only affected program.


----------



## fabrizio28 (Aug 11, 2004)

4/27/14 4:39:20.612 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/RSS"
4/27/14 4:39:20.612 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/Mailboxes"
4/27/14 4:39:20.613 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/[email protected]@imap.mail.yahoo.com"
4/27/14 4:39:20.613 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/RSS"
4/27/14 4:39:20.613 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/Mailboxes"
4/27/14 4:39:20.614 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/[email protected]@imap.mail.yahoo.com"
4/27/14 4:39:20.614 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/RSS"
4/27/14 4:39:20.614 PM mds: (Error) Server: Disabled store registered for scope "/Users/alexsoave/Library/Mail/V2/Mailboxes"
4/27/14 4:46:16.200 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.429 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.455 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.473 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.502 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.562 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.608 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.648 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.698 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.717 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.748 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.809 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:18.848 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:21.852 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc
4/27/14 4:46:35.654 PM sandboxd: ([238]) WebProcess(238) deny file-read-data /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A00C-0000-000004280300.icc


----------

